# Zilla Motor Controller Questions



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

My suggestion as a background research would be to search the forum using "TESSARACT" as the search string and see all the data he has garnered for building his product. "major" works for motors, and "Lithumaniacs" works for other , say, interesting and highly dramatic data regarding racing. 

Use that data to begin your actual research on zilla, as there would be no logical sense to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, what a great thread!

The need for controllers grows daily. I have a feeling Otmar has some 3000amp controllers in the works. Or maybe Evnetics will build the 'BigSol'?


----------



## ECEMajor (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I will definitely be looking into the references. 

Are there any customers out there itching to answer the questions I posted or talk about their Zilla?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

ECEMajor said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will definitely be looking into the references.
> 
> Are there any customers out there itching to answer the questions I posted or talk about their Zilla?


The Zilla is a very well-regarded controller, Michael, but it's been out of production for awhile. There are lots of people here who have had great experiences with them (note: we are a competitor) but the easiest way to identify a number of people with this controller is to use EVAlbum's search by components feature. All of the entries with Cafe Electric controllers will be here:

http://www.evalbum.com/cntrl/CAFE

Maybe look up each one and send your questionnaire to the e-mail address usually provided?

It's a bit more work than posting a questionnaire and hoping people respond, but it's likely to get more results.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

ECEMajor said:


> Hello everyone,
> Focus questions:
> 
> What is the product worth to the customer?
> ...


Apparently enough to buy 2 of them new. 

What are you asking? I bought 2 of them.

Better than any other motor controller I've owned. In other words, better than a Curtis controller.

Uhhh... what are we doing here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Zilla: Nice to have. Used to be a Must Have. 
Value to customer: If not used much pretty much what was paid when new. 
Dependable: Yes, Durable, Yes, Expensive. 

Soliton1: The must have now.
Value: Pretty much new. 
Dependable: Yes 
Durable: Yes
Expensive: Yes but more affordable.
Well designed for the user in mind. Very high power ratings for consistent power. 
I'd take one before a Zilla. Zilla is no longer available except from those who purchased them and are now selling them. Some never used. 
Now that the Soliton1 is available the value of the used Zilla is not so good. If you get a good price on a zilla you may want to get one. Maybe. Depends upon the price. It would have to be pretty good to pass a Soliton1. I almost purchased on but will more than likely get one down the road. 

Pete


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree the Soliton 1 is a very high quality product, but anyone racing will need more than 1000amps. 



gottdi said:


> Zilla: Nice to have. Used to be a Must Have.
> Value to customer: If not used much pretty much what was paid when new.
> Dependable: Yes, Durable, Yes, Expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you done your research to see if the Zilla 2K will hold that 2000 amps for the full run? If not you may find that the Soliton can at least hold that 1000 amps for the entire run. If I am not mistaken the Soliton can actually do more but I think you void any warranty if you decide to take it racing. Pretty much a standard practice in my books. 

You need to talk with the folks who built the Zilla and to the racers that use one to see if it truly holds a full 2k amp load the full run. 

Pete


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have done soooo much research on the Zilla's ans Soliton's it would make your head spin.

The 1/4 is short, the Zilla will hold very high amps for most of the race then start to drop. The Soliton will keep pushing the 1000amps. The problem is 1000amps is diddly squat for drag racing, you need that 2000amp burst to get a solid jump of the line. I am instaliing a Soliton in my other car (3000 GT), this car will use an 11" HV motor with a transmission. The Soliton is better for longer runs, highway speeds.



gottdi said:


> Have you done your research to see if the Zilla 2K will hold that 2000 amps for the full run? If not you may find that the Soliton can at least hold that 1000 amps for the entire run. If I am not mistaken the Soliton can actually do more but I think you void any warranty if you decide to take it racing. Pretty much a standard practice in my books.
> 
> You need to talk with the folks who built the Zilla and to the racers that use one to see if it truly holds a full 2k amp load the full run.
> 
> Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Good information to know. I don't remember what they said it could actually do but I'd bet it could do some damage if coupled to a light weight drag car. 

Pete


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Good information to know. I don't remember what they said it could actually do but I'd bet it could do some damage if coupled to a light weight drag car.
> 
> Pete


Yup! He blows things up so you don't have to


----------

